# Texas Breeders



## Brooks

Hello! I am new to this forum and am looking for a reputable breeder in Texas. I recently put money down and got on a list for a puppy and did not have a good experience with the breeder. :sadI am hoping to get some input on a few other breeders in Texas to start over with. I have heard good things about Bravo Vizslas in Livingston. Does anyone have any input on Rose Hill Vizslas (out of Divine, TX) or Dallas Vizslas? Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## MassFam5

I would contact the TX Gulf Coast Vizsla Club who can recommend someone depending on what you are seeking. Regal Point and Bravo are two reputable breeders on their list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred

Debbie with Regal Point, and Renee with Huntmore vizsla are both club breed referral for Texas. Either will have a list of preferred breeders expecting litters in Texas. Julie with Bravo vizsla had a litter, but all pups have been spoken for at this time. You might ask her when she is planning another litter.
As for Rosehill, I personally would look else where. Their stud is out of Teals Milo. Milo has been known to throw pups with dwarfism. And he has a littermate with dwarfism. You can do a search on this forum. We have members that had bad experiences with pups from Teals.


----------



## jedi one

We had good experience with Creekside Kennels near Centerville, Texas.


----------



## einspänner

@jedi one, how long ago did you get a puppy from Creekside? We've had a lot of activity on two recent threads about poor communication and continually pushed back due dates for litters from this breeder. Creekside is the breeder Brooks is moving on from.


----------



## texasred

einspänner said:


> @jedi one, how long ago did you get a puppy from Creekside? We've had a lot of activity on two recent threads about poor communication and continually pushed back due dates for litters from this breeder. Creekside is the breeder Brooks is moving on from.


From previous post, it was 6 years ago.


----------

